# Advanced Power Menu



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I know it says that it doesnt work for LTE GNex but I tried it anyway on revolution hd rom and so far so good but please do a backup before flashing...... http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1391348 all credit goes to "djmcnz" im just spreading the love


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been using the one by Fabulous specifically for our LTE version: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12012-romcwmlte-icl53f-deodexed-rooted-busyboxed-softkeys-apmab-mods-12172011-facebook-font-fixed/


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've been using the one by Fabulous specifically for our LTE version: http://rootzwiki.com...ook-font-fixed/


I was looking for that but I couldnt remember where I saw it at thats why I was over in XDA searching


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've been using the one by Fabulous specifically for our LTE version: http://rootzwiki.com...ook-font-fixed/


That's also what I've been using and it's quite nice to have!


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

does this work on stock rom?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> does this work on stock rom?


Backup and try it out, report back and let the people know if it does or doesnt


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Only works on the deodex rom. Both of Fab's mods are in a thread with this rom in the development subforum


----------



## cabraswell (Jun 13, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've been using the one by Fabulous specifically for our LTE version: http://rootzwiki.com...ook-font-fixed/


Does this one work on the Revolution HD rom? It's my only complaint about it so far...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

It should... the revolution HD rom is deodexed so it should work. Make a nandroid then flash it. If it doesn't work all you have to do is restore your backup.

Mustang302LX said he is using this mod and his signature says he's on revolution so I think you should be gtg. Just nandroid and try it, you can always go back


----------

